# Números ordinales



## fatimina

¡Hola!

¿Es verdad que en español los numeros ordinales se utilizan solo hasta décimo y después no se dice undécimo pero once?
Por ejemplo: Es mi primer coche... es mi once coche y no undécisimo coche...

¡Gracias!


----------



## ursu-lab

fatimina said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Es verdad que en español los numeros ordinales se utilizan solo hasta décimo y después no se dice undécimo pero once?
> Por ejemplo: Es mi primer coche... es mi once coche y no undécisimo coche...
> 
> ¡Gracias!



E dove avresti sentito una cosa del genere? 
Hai consultato un dizionario della lingua spagnola?


----------



## fatimina

L'ho letto su un libro di grammatica spagnola, perchè non è così?


----------



## Fernando

fatimina said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Es verdad que en español los numeros ordinales se utilizan solo hasta décimo y después no se dice undécimo pero once?
> Por ejemplo: Es mi primer coche... es mi once coche y no *undécimo* coche...
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Respuesta corta: NO. Se usan números ordinales ad infinitum. Por ejemplo: 1235º: Milésimo ducentésimo trigésimo quinto.

Respuesta larga: A partir del número 20º (vigésimo) es menos frecuente el uso de los ordinales. Para reyes/papas se usan los ordinales hasta el décimo, pero Benedicto XVI = dieciséis (no decimosexto).

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=ordinales


----------



## fatimina

Ho capito...

¡Gracias!


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche coi secoli, ma non nella posizione che hai indicato tu nell'esempio della macchina.
Cioè, si dice "Siglo XV (quince)" e non "quince siglo"...


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente. Se dice "siglo quince" y no "siglo decimoquinto".

Del DPD:



> Para referirse a los siglos, del i al x se usan indistintamente cardinales y ordinales, con preferencia culta por estos últimos: siglo i (se lee siglo primero o siglo uno), siglo ii (siglo segundo o siglo dos), etc.; pero del siglo xi en adelante, el uso general solo admite los cardinales: siglo xi (se lee siglo once), siglo xviii (siglo dieciocho), siglo xxi (siglo veintiuno), etc.



Por algún motivo, en la copia me ha cambiado siglo I por i. En castellano los números romanos van siempre en mayúscula.


----------



## fatimina

Sì lo so i numeri romani si scrivono sempre maiuscoli!
Grazie ancora!


----------



## ursu-lab

Fernando said:


> Efectivamente. Se dice "siglo quince" y no "siglo decimoquinto".
> 
> Del DPD:
> 
> 
> 
> Por algún motivo, en la copia me ha cambiado siglo I por i. En castellano los números romanos van siempre en mayúscula.



Te los ha cambiado porque no estaban en mayúsculas, sino en versales


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Te los ha cambiado porque no estaban en mayúsculas, sino en versales



Perdona la ignorancia ursula, pero ¿Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## ursu-lab

Son mayúsculas pero con una fuente más pequeña y se utilizano para los números romanos y las siglas. WR no las reconoce y las convierte en minúsculas. En italiano se dice "maiuscoletto".


----------



## Fernando

Gracias ursu. Mi ignorancia es supina.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,creo que puede resultar interesante añadir que en español es frecuentísimo confundir en el lenguaje oral los ordinales y las fracciones. Todos hemos oído más de una vez, incluso en la televisión o en la radio: "es el veinteavo* aniversario de tal cosa..." "se celebra la cuarentaava* edición de tal otra...". Un español que se precie ha de equivocarse alguna vez en esto para ser considerado nativo.


----------



## ursu-lab

chlapec said:


> Hola,creo que puede resultar interesante añadir que en español es frecuentísimo confundir en el lenguaje oral los ordinales y las fracciones. Todos hemos oído más de una vez, incluso en la televisión o en la radio: "es el veinteavo* aniversario de tal cosa..." "se celebra la cuarentaava* edición de tal otra...". Un español que se precie ha de equivocarse alguna vez en esto para ser considerado nativo.



¿Lo cualo? 
Scherzo!   Sì, hai ragione, l'ho sentito anch'io, purtroppo...


----------

